# koehnen queens



## Terry T (Jun 22, 2011)

I ordered 14 cordovan queens from koehnen about 3 weeks ago for shipment on 7-16-12 and arrival on the 17th. They arrived this morning on the 17th at 10:05 central time. All alive and beautiful looking girls. A very nice person on the other end to talk to when placing your order with follow up confirmation e-mail. Card billed just a few days before shipment. Now that is how you run a business if you want return customers. I had ordered queens from them this past spring and had called their office and talked to Jennifer In mid April about ordering queens. I was told they were booked until first week of May and could ship on may 3rd for delivery on May 4th. Received them as well on the day I was supposed to. I sold all of those girls in nucs and getting reports that they are doing real well. They definitely have the customer service down to a science. Thanks Koehnen.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Terry, I could not agree more. Koehnen and Jeffinfer have always been fantastic with their customer service. I kinda like their bees too


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Their carni queens are great. One of them has been my top honey producer 2 years in a row. Lays much heavier than the two cordovans i had. Also their customer service is great.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

I have to agree with you guys i have the grand daughters off of thier old queens from a year ago and they are awesome i will be getting some more from them i wish they sold solid carni's instead of cross but they are still great queens. I have dealt with them for years and the service has always been great to bad some others can not take a leasson from this company.

Thomas Yancey


----------

